
Minimum Lovable Product - hyperpallium
https://firstround.com/review/dont-serve-burnt-pizza-and-other-lessons-in-building-minimum-lovable-products/
======
hyperpallium
I liie esr's definition (for community building, but works for MVP too):

> _plausible promise_. Your program doesn't have to work particularly well. It
> can be crude, buggy, incomplete, and poorly documented. What it must not
> fail to do is (a) run, and (b) convince potential co-developers that it can
> be evolved into something really neat in the foreseeable future.
> [http://www.catb.org/~esr/writings/cathedral-
> bazaar/cathedral...](http://www.catb.org/~esr/writings/cathedral-
> bazaar/cathedral-bazaar/ar01s10.html)

In some cases, the problem you're solving might adequately define the
"promise" you're trying to fulfil.

